
Rebalancing Bike Sharing Systems: A Multi-Source Data Smart Optimization - Dowwie
http://www.kdd.org/kdd2016/subtopic/view/rebalancing-bike-sharing-systems-a-multi-source-data-smart-optimization
======
Dowwie
Additional References:

Data Skeptic podcast: [http://dataskeptic.com/epnotes/nyc-bikeshare-
rebalancing.php](http://dataskeptic.com/epnotes/nyc-bikeshare-rebalancing.php)

KDD 2016 Talk, "Rebalancing Bike Sharing Systems: A Multi-source Data Smart
Optimization"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB6UpW-5eRw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB6UpW-5eRw)

